# Wi-Bell



## Hooked (28/9/17)

I came across this nifty device on the Internet. When someone rings your gate/doorbell, it rings on your mobile, thus allowing you to see and talk to whoever's there, even if you're not at home. It also takes a photo of the person. Does anyone on this forum have one? I'm interested in a review of the product.

https://www.wi-bell.com/


----------



## zadiac (28/9/17)

We live in South Africa. Put that on your wall, and someone WILL steal it, leaving you with half a product and money wasted. If it's not built into the wall, then it's not worth it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

zadiac said:


> We live in South Africa. Put that on your wall, and someone WILL steal it, leaving you with half a product and money wasted. If it's not built into the wall, then it's not worth it.



You have a beautiful mind young man 

P.S: I know you're a grumpy old white dude but I say young man because the mind is sharp

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/17)

Amir said:


> You have a beautiful mind young man
> 
> P.S: I know you're a grumpy old white dude but I say young man because the mind is sharp


LMAO "grumpy old white dude"


----------



## Hooked (28/9/17)

zadiac said:


> We live in South Africa. Put that on your wall, and someone WILL steal it, leaving you with half a product and money wasted. If it's not built into the wall, then it's not worth it.


You're quite right, but if I bought it I would have it installed in a brick or concrete box


----------



## zadiac (28/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> LMAO "grumpy old white dude"



Yeah, the little "snot nose" has no respect for older people. Kids these days...


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/17)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, the little "snot nose" has no respect for older people. Kids these days...


2 true

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------

